# Cover ups for the red rose lofts



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is what I use in the winter to give my birds more room on windy, snowy, or heavy rain days It works great.



















The birds are nice and cozy under there


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice work. I like it. It must really help with the winter.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Now that is what I call winter. Only seen snow ones in my live 

What is the temp inside the loft then and is your loft heated ?


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Great idea again!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a large safe in my house, that looks similar to that.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

BlackWing said:


> Now that is what I call winter. Only seen snow ones in my live
> 
> What is the temp inside the loft then and is your loft heated ?


 That was a lot of snow. This was the roughest winter we had in a long time. No the loft is not heated .The temp in my loft is the same temp as the outside. Better for the birds I think. I think when you heat a loft and the cold air comes in through the vents that is what I consider a draft. If the air is the same temp as the outside I don't consider that a draft. The whole front of my loft is dog proof fly screen behind the aviary so there is a lot of air flow. That is why I put the covers on in sever weather so nothing blows into the loft and make it wet My birds have always been healthy.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That big hump there is my outdoor grill. LOL


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I see you went with a ridge cap rather than the open Red Rose design.
Do you think the Ondura is not Strong enough to free stand like their design?

Did you space up you cap to get additional air flow? I am up to this point and need to make some decisions. Thanks


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

nice job.......


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Kalkbl said:


> I see you went with a ridge cap rather than the open Red Rose design.
> Do you think the Ondura is not Strong enough to free stand like their design?
> 
> Did you space up you cap to get additional air flow? I am up to this point and need to make some decisions. Thanks


I post on the other thread before I read this I do not think the red rose design will keep out blowing rain and snow because I think the front roof is to steep to cover the opening well enough If the front was higher the sheet would cover the opening more. Yet again that is just my thinking. I may be wrong.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry the cap is just over and against the sheets The air flows through the openings in the sheets there is a foam spacer that goes there but I did not use it so the air can flow. I can also flow out the ends. My new loft I did use then because the roof only has a 10% slop and I was afraid water would blow up under it. So it only vents out each end which is plenty


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

By flow out the ends do you mean you have a wall vent up high on the sides, Or by the little openings all around the bottom of the panel?

And how long can the birds stay in the dark? If you have to batten down the hatches for a big storm?
Sorry for the million questions but you have a ton of experience and I am trying to keep my mistakes as few as possible.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Kalkbl said:


> By flow out the ends do you mean you have a wall vent up high on the sides, Or by the little openings all around the bottom of the panel?
> 
> And how long can the birds stay in the dark? If you have to batten down the hatches for a big storm?
> Sorry for the million questions but you have a ton of experience and I am trying to keep my mistakes as few as possible.


Wait till tomorrow I will take a pic of the ends to show you. They were in there till I get everything cleaned up they can come out into the aviary The floor is screen so light comes in there and the front is screen so the light comes in there to and those round port holes in the back let light in to. I only use the covers in the winter during real cold windy nights or snow storms.and mostly at night.


----------



## urunatural (Apr 8, 2010)

nice pictures


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

The loft covered in snow looks like a Norman Rockwell painting.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

OK, Thank you


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadyug loft was right to change the design on the roof of the red rose loft. I had a friend with one of these lofts and rain with wind came in thru the opening easily. A ridge runner across the opening like Shadybug loft did or something similar is best.
Greek Boy.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Hey shadybug How many lofts do you have? can you give us some pics of your differents lofts and tell us what you use them for?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are some linke im not sure thay came out right.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/s.../forums/f38/shadybug-lofts-add-ons-43707.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/more-shadybug-loft-43513.html


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/shadybug-loft-back-43512.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/shadybug-lofts-new-loft-43792.html


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

this is what carpenters do on their spare time or after they retire. This is great work. Would love to have those skills.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

He do some of the best work I have seen in a while


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

That is a really good idea. How many birds do you have?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I only have 15 now the new loft is not finished yet.


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

beautiful setup!


----------

